# Duck Recipie



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking for a good duck recipie for cooking a duck whole, and also just the breast meat. What are your favorite recipies?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I gave up whole duck 20 plus years ago. I just never found a recipe that worked for me. So I just breast them out, make sure all the shot is out of the wound channels then roll them in plain old flour with salt and pepper and fry them quickly in hot oil. It's easy to over cook them this way, and if you do they taste like liver. Watch them closely and take them out of the oil as soon as the flour is browned. They taste so much like beef you won't believe your mouth. Oh ya, I like to use peanut oil, but any oil will work.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Saute breasts quick in peanut oil-rare is best. Let breasts rest and slice them somewhat thin. Plate and drizzle with a sauce of equal parts good bourbon and currant jelly thickened with an equal part of small butter cubes. Wild rice, sauteed vegetable melange and your favorite wine compliment well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff Bears Butt and stillhuntin.

This is a goodun':
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=10158


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget UWNs search engine. There's quite a library of waterfowl recipes stored here.


----------

